# fitting router bit dificulty



## EUAN MORRISON (Mar 2, 2011)

I am recently retired and building up a small workshop to indulge in woodworking as a hobby. I bought a Freud FT2000E plunge router and have installed it ,for the time being in a Makita Router table. Having used a small Bosch router before I felt that I had a basic Knowledge of the workings and operation. However I am now stumped because I I cannot get the 1/2" bits into the collet with the Collet nut in position. I can enter the bit into the collet when removed but when sliding back in it is too raised for the Collet nut to engage on the threads. I am sure that it is my lack of knowledge but I can't figure it out. Can anyone help please?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Euan! Glad that You joined us. You may want to recheck the size of the of the collet. there are metric sized collets that may be a part of the probleem. I would also check the bits, and check the size on them, and also check for mars on the bits, if they are not new. I suspect that The collet is metric. Good luck! Or the collet may not be metric,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Euan

Welcome to the forum

Please check to see that you don't have a 12mm collet...


----------



## EUAN MORRISON (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks very much John I'll check it out.


----------



## EUAN MORRISON (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks james i'll check it out


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks James for putting into words, what I was trying to say!


----------



## EUAN MORRISON (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion guys but I am afraid the solution lay in my lack of knowledge. I was unaware that the collet clipped into the nut and was therefore trying to push down on top of the collet. You did help, though because I saw the description when trying to source a 1/2" collet as being "clipped in".


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Glad that You found a solution! Have a great time. Any other problems, we'll try to help.


----------

